# Suche einen Gästepass



## Schweinesaft (25. Mai 2012)

Hey, ich habe Diablo 3 vor ein Paar Tagen bei meinem Bruder gesehen und es sah sehr gut aus.
Da er leider keinen Pass über hat bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem und ggf. nach neuen Mitstreitern.
Habe früher Diablo 2 und vor geraumer Zeit noch WoW gespielt.
Würde mich sehr über eine PN freuen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Schweinesaft


----------

